# four way vs bubblelicious vs northern lights/big bud



## G_48911 (May 1, 2008)

I'll be placing my order with seedboutique.com next week and im having a very hard time deciding on which nirvana strains i wanna grow. i've norrowed it down to 1. White widow
                            2. Jock Horror
                            3. Aurora Indica
                            4 ?
   As for my fourth choice I've narrowed it down to 3 strains. 
 1. Four Way (my dealer grew this strain for 5 yrs and said it was the best weed he ever grew/smoked,his seeds werent from nirvana and i cant seem to find any journals of anybody growing it so im kinda questioning my intentions of growing it)
 2. northern lights X Big Bud ( I love the high i get off northern lights and I've had some buds of big bud that were 18-24 inches long so it leads be to believe a cross between the 2 of them would be an almost perfect plant)
3.Bubblelicious (I've heard good and bad reviews on this,what really made me wanna grow this was this pic,as well as the fact it has a bubblegum taste,and of all the strains i've already chosen,none of them are a fruity type of bud and so i think it might be a good idea to throw it in the mix.

 Anyways,Can anybody give me any input on any of these 3 strains.I never knew making a decision would be this hard and if i had more room,i'd just choose all of em,but since i only have a 40 pot dripper system,i've gotta narrow it down to four.Also,is this picture what i can expect from the nirvana bubblelicious or is it just a picture of a random bubblelicious plant thats probably not from a nirvana bean? anyways,Thanks to all of you for your help &  support and hopefully with the help of some of you long time growers.I can finally make up my mind on what to grow.
    Peace-G_48911


----------



## G_48911 (May 1, 2008)

i've been sitting here thinking about a way i can do up 5 different strains and ive finally figured out how im gonna do it.im thinking im just gonna do the white widow,jock horror,aurora indica and bubblelicious in my  dripper system.(with 2 400 watt hps's) and as for my 5th strain (probably gonna be the northern lights X big bud),im gonna do up a homemade bubbler tote with a 4ft double bulbed flourescent shop light over it. then once i get my males out of my dripper system.I'll replace them with the females i get from my homemade system.obviosly the flourescent wont be enough to flower under,but i'll definitly beable to veg with it until i can determine the sex...then i'll have 40 females (a.k.a.  a whole crap load of plants and weed) =) wish me luck   -Thanks


----------



## kasgrow (May 1, 2008)

Good Luck Bro, Aurora indica is excellent. I have fallen in love with it. The flavor is nice and the high is awsome. The more I smoke it the more I like it. I have some northern lights growing but haven't flowered yet.


----------



## G_48911 (May 1, 2008)

yea,its gonna be alot of work/fun. i'm looking forward to blazin on the aurora indica,i want to see what all the hypes about. (it better be good) =)
anyways,i havent had anybody comment on the bubblelicious...does anybody have a stash of this that they could post  a pic  of a bud of it or...?
is there even anybody in here growing bubblelicious? anyways,im off to find a good plan for my homemade system i plan to grow the northern lights/big bud in.-later folks


----------



## smokybear (May 2, 2008)

Sounds like a great plan. Lots of great strains that you've picked. I've seen threads on bubblelicious before so I know someone here has grown in. Search around and you will probably find it. Also, take a look in the strain and smoke reports and that may help you out. Make sure to keep us posted. Sounds like great plans my friend. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## maineharvest (May 2, 2008)

I would definatily go with the northern lights x big bud too.  good choice.  I would also highly recommend the AK48 from Nirvana.  Very tasty and very potent!!!!!


----------



## G_48911 (May 2, 2008)

well,i actually was planning on just doin 40 plants which is what my dripper system holds,but once i get them males out im gonna have pots with notta in em so i've gotta have some other ones goin til i can determine sex,then i'm throwin them N.L. X Big Bud  ladies in there in place of the soon to be hash =) .I'm gonna keep this an all nirvana strain grow as a thank you to them for running this forum and helping so many people out.(This forum helps out ALOT of people)
The Ak 48 does look good and i hear its some good smoke but im gonna wait til after i can get a good system down for controlling the odor. (i know N.L.Xbig bud will smell bad but if i did the ak 48 also,It Would reak & i wouldnt grow the bubblelicious, and i'm thinking i should,just to throw a bubble gum scent in the mix) I rent so i dont wanna grow too many skunky plants =) if i can sub 5 outta 40 plants out with  plants that has a fruity smell to it and tastes like bubble gum.Count me in.I just read that the bubblelicious resins out so bad that it doesnt burn good in spliffs and i love me a swisher sweet,so thats the only thing that might annoy me about the strain.anyways,i'll be starting my journal in about a month(after i got everything setup and ready to roll so i dont have to stress my plants out changing stuff around.) Later Folks


----------

